# FAE Had A DOELING!!!



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Fae had her baby tonight, a sweet little doeling that looks just like her! I am in Vegas at the NFR right now, and won't be home till late wednesday night, but my mom says she is the cutest goat she's ever seen! I am SO excited!!! It sounds like everything went textbook, because my mom went down to do barn chores, and there was a brand new, already dry, up and nursing baby! She said Fae only had a little bit of blood in her tail, and that her vulva looked kind of swollen and red, but that she looked clean and is being a really wonderful mom!!! I am SO happy everything went smoothly! I was so worried that something bad would go wrong while I was gone!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Congratulations! It is so exciting to have new babies.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Congrats!! You know not to post about new additions without pics!!..lol...Glad all is well!!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Omg you must be dying!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Congrads!! I can imagine you are dying to see her as much as we are...look forward to pics..


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I AM dying to see her!! Its like, TOTALLY driving me crazy! I can hardly believe my first baby goatie is hopping around in my barn, and I am here stuck in this crazy city LOL!


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

Aww, sorry you don't get to be with her... you said she's your first baby?


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah my first, and her first!! I only got into goats this summer, bought her bred, but had already the trip paid for. Her due date wasn't for a few more days, but of course, she waited until I left LOL!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

PICTURE!!!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh how beautiful!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Awww she's so cute! Congrats!


----------



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh, such a cutie! Congrats on your first little girl! Have to warn you though- once you have one, well they're like potato chips! Once I went through my first kidding- couldn't wait to do it again! ;-). Got a name yet?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , how precious . She's beautiful !!
Congrats ! Im sorry your not there , you must be going crazy and can't wait to hug her


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! She's adorable


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Awesome! I'm so glad she turned up bred for you! You'll have to sit down in the light and do a hunt for moon spots on that little gal. Daddy has a couple and they are notorious for hiding. You think of any names yet? Very cool! Her dam is most definitely pregnant but I'm thinking she took on the next cycle, not this one..so she has a few more weeks to go. I've had some go a week early before...how is her udder, I'm curious to know.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

oh goodness, she is so cute. I love that color pattern.


----------



## marilyn (Sep 19, 2012)

She's adorable!! Congratulations :cheers:


----------

